# Mx-3000



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have the MX-3000 software that has the ability to do live update? I have the version where live update does not work. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

No one here has the MX-3000???


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are the first person I know of that has it. :huh:


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

do you need a particular code? I can help you there.

if you are looking for software that is intended for certified programmers, not end users .... then no, I can't due to contractual obligations.


----------

